# Emersed Sword



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

I thought I'd throw this out there. I've got a vivarium that houses poison dart frogs, and it is a great place to put emersed plants. I've got one awsome Amazon sword that was growing in a betta bowl at the petshop that I bought for $2 from a doubting sales guy who figured it would die. I planted it in the middle of the tank next to a pitcher plant in mostly sphagnum peat moss substrate over LECA, where its roots can reach into the false bottom resevoir. It is doing well. A deep, deep green, and almost nine inches tall. I'll get some pics if I can get my digital camera to focus that close up.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

What is LECA? I think I need to pay more attention to this forum - I still have a few minutes of spare time during the day!


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

LECA - Light Expanded Clay Aggregate

They are baked clay balls found in hydroponics stores as Hydroton. I use them to create a water table in my terrariums w/ substrate on top. I think it's a German invention and looks a lot like a larger version of Eheim's canister filter media.


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

nice. I've got a sword I'm working on switching to emersed (red melon) - so far progress is slow but then I'm sure I've also got it in much lower humidity than it would like (and far less than pdfs would like  )

depending on what species of darts you've got be careful of your pitcher plant, I would definitely avoid keeping on with any of the thumbnails. tincs auratus & similar sized frogs are more likely to be ok with them, as long as the pitchers aren't too big. this topic is debated all the time over at dendroboard so if you're looking for more info they've got it. just a heads up in case you hadn't run across any of those threads anywhere 

looking forward to pics of your sword (and tank?)


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

The digestive enzymes in tropical pitcher plants are not corrosive enough to penetrate the skin of an amphibian. I've seen pictures of tadpoles from a tinc swimming in a pitcher plant. It was removed, but none suffer any ill effects. I've never heard of any PDF keeper reporting any deaths from pitchers. At any rate, only cobra lily's will get big enough for a frog, but their structure makes them hard to penetrate.


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

Back to the swordplant. I'll try to upload a picture.
It is too big I guess. 354 with a limit of 100. sorry.


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

I've put the pictures on my "personal gallery." I'll see if I can get it from there.








Crap, that didn't work.
I don't get it.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...image.php?i=5420&catid=member&imageuser=18295
Is that one of the photos? If so, the other two are easily accessible from there.


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

yeah, but it's the one in the exoterra. It is at the base of the dendrobrium nobiles orchid. 1/3 from the bottom left.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

wow i love poison dart frogs those are cool, someday ill have to try em out for myself


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

ooh, I'm impressed. An orchid and a... well, don't recall the name offhand but a brom other than a neo, and neither are rotting on you? rayer: lol 

looks good.


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

The frogs are actually mantellas (PDF's african cousins) and thank you for your comments. The broms are actually planted in bark mix, and are doing well aside from the fact that they're old. Both have several pups and when they get big enough they'll replace thier parents.


----------

